# turn on tablet without pressing power button?



## dan99

lets say im putting a nexus 7 on a car, and am unable to reach the power button due to being behind the dashboard. Would it be possible to somehow make it so that the tablet turns on when the usb cable is plugged in from a completely off state?


----------



## Kpa2727

it's not possible unless you could somehow wrie maybe a kernal to tell the magnetic trigger input to power on instead of awake sleep. as far as what you can do, if you pull the back off you can see that the power button is easy enough to solder onto. if you have enough knowledge to install it in a dash i'm sure you can handle soldering on and running it to a switch under the dash or even the accesory trip wire in the car that feeds the ignition. so turn the car on N7 boots.


----------



## T-Keith

There is pgm for the galaxy nexus that can turn the screen on with a swipe or triple tap. Just needs a compatible kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SwiftLegend

T-Keith said:


> There is pgm for the galaxy nexus that can turn the screen on with a swipe or triple tap. Just needs a compatible kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah but that's to turn the screen on from a sleep state. OP wants to be able to turn the device on from a powered off state.


----------



## deltaechoe

if you are going to install it in the dash, just make some buttons to go along with it


----------



## JRJ442

T-Keith said:


> There is pgm for the galaxy nexus that can turn the screen on with a swipe or triple tap. Just needs a compatible kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I thought the dev already said he cant get it to work with N7?


----------



## iAppleDev

I think there are a few ways if you dig in under the back cover.
The buttons could be re located some where more convenient by ether making an extensions or  the ribbon cable that runs from mother board to the buttons or you could get the pin out for the clip and just solder some very small wires onto the right terminals of the clip/ribbon cables connector. There is only 8 wires and 4 buttons so it shouldn't be to hard to run a button with only two wires anywhere in your car. If you go this far you might as well do the volume wires and have easy access to them


----------



## T-Keith

I see, well I know my touchpad will automatically wake when it begins charging, but this is probably more of a hardware thing.

Sent from my hp touchpad


----------



## hesh.monster

I'm guessing your touchpad is running CM, if so that is just how CM handles charging. Most devices I have run it on do the same.

To the OP that may be an option in itself, try running CM and see if your version on the N7 has this "feature"

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## dan99

I tried CM10, but doesnt have this feature. Is there a kernel that can do this? Something that instead of showing the charging animation it could power up the tablet?


----------



## hesh.monster

Sorry I'm not familiar enough with the way the N7 handles boot to say for sure what you need


----------



## notzippy

Yup you can, nexus has a magnetic sensor to turn on and off see http://www.pcworld.com/article/259138/google_nexus_7_has_hidden_magnetic_screen_sensor.html

Nz


----------



## SwiftLegend

notzippy said:


> Yup you can, nexus has a magnetic sensor to turn on and off see http://www.pcworld.c...een_sensor.html
> 
> Nz


Yeah but that's for waking and sleeping your device, not turning it off and on.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Dude at XDA extended the power button for his in dash installation.


----------



## Tad

JRJ442 said:


> I thought the dev already said he cant get it to work with N7?


I thought the GladOS kernel could do this on the Nexus 7 ("touchwake")?


----------



## dmexs

beardedspoooon said:


> Dude at XDA extended the power button for his in dash installation.


Could I get a link for this? The contacts look so small that I didn't really want to bother.

Also, OP, take a look here. Not the answer but gets us thinking on the right path. Altering the charge screen setup in the kernel might help us.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1815131


----------

